
Microsoft Refuses to Open Source VB6 - Immortalin
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/136-open-source/7454-microsoft-refuses-to-open-source-vb6.html
======
dummy7953
Perhaps they don't want to expose a lot of IT-dullard companies that _still_
rely on VB6 to a ton of security issues. If a company is still relying on VB6
apps, it's very likely they neither have the talent, know-how, nor funds to
competently defend their code.

